# Blingy Vostok



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

This Vostok 150 was delivered a few days ago.



No, WRENCH did not take the above picture. :laughing2dw:

Far too blingy for me, so out came the Mod Box. :biggrin:











I took the corners off the lugs, gave everything a quick rub over with 1000 grit W&D, and added a Dagaz insert in a smooth bezel.

I have ordered a new dial ( got to get rid of that date window :biggrin: ), and a set of new hands.

The plan is to send the case off to the Vapour Blasting Spa.

A work in progress.

Steve.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Looks really smart. Less shiny is better in my view. The waves dial is really really nice


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

i like the dial on that seamaster idea...


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

iloper said:


> i like the dial on that seamaster idea...


 Yes, but the dial on order is more so. :yes:

Steve.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

iloper said:


> i like the dial on that seamaster idea...


 Hello @iloper good to see you posting again!


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Probably in the minority here but I was feeling the black wavy dial and actually love a bit of bling myself!

That being said, I see that you are obviously a Vostok aficionado and clearly have the skills to modify until you get them just the way you want them. Bravo sir!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I do think it is interesting how Vostok are now selling direct and providing choice and customisation, clever move!


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

JoT said:


> Hello @iloper good to see you posting again!


 from time to time i check how you are all doing. glad to be here too


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

That looks so much better than the original, nice work sir.

I also like the dial

Noj


----------

